# New APR TTS tunes



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Spent the best part of this morning savouring APR's update of their Stage II+ remap and have got to say that they have taken it to a new level.
It seems to have gains in both torque and power right through the range.
And while there was nothing wrong with the delivery or smoothness of the original remap the months of testing have had the effect of making the tune seem completely OEM.

APR would now have to be the premier tuner in the world for the 2.0TFSI.

Performance figures for TTS with Stage II+ tune )remap,CAI,Divorced big bore downpipe,High Performance fuel pump
A 0-60 time of 4.19 second achieved and verified with a Driftbox.
A 1/4 mile time of [email protected] was achieved on factory 19x9 wheels/tires on a closed normal street and was verified with a Driftbox

Dyno chart for the APR Stg II+
Click on chart for higher resolution

*104 RON*










*98 RON*


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Senator, not to take anything away from APR, but Revo have been extracting 360hp from the 2.0t engines in stage 2 form with map/fuel pump/exhaust and CAI (On 98ron) for a while now.

Makes you wonder why APR are only extracting 330? Hotter climates downunder/in States perhaps?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/C ... eview.html


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Without saying anything for or against Revo or APR, it's important to remember that max bhp and/or torque are not what is most important.

What is most important is how the power is delivered, and the total area under the driveable part of the bhp/torque graph (the driveable part of the rpm range). This is what makes the best 0-x mph times and creates the fastest car/fastest map :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Couldn't agree more Arne.

The point is this

APR TTS Stg I 322bhp
Apr TTS Stg II+ 329bhp
% Increase 2.17%

Revo Stg I 300bhp
Revo Stg II 370bhp
% Increase 23.33%

It becomes obvious we are talking chalk to cheese.

APR have managed to get a remap that is aimed at performance and driveability.
While this doesn't detract in the least from Revo their drivability with this sought of of increase is suspect for Stage II+ and is not what I was after, as it is rarely on the track.

I think the Revo curves would be very interesting.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

How come the graphs are so wavey...? Torque wise... there is a fluctuation between the 3500-4500 that looks to be quite noticeable with torque increasing then dropping then increasing again...?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

For example.. consider this remap graph on a TTS... Torque curve is more linear... From what i know, it has similar upgrades to the APR.. CAI, exhaust, fuel pump..


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

ross2280 said:


> How come the graphs are so wavey...? Torque wise... there is a fluctuation between the 3500-4500 that looks to be quite noticeable with torque increasing then dropping then increasing again...?


agreed that torque delivery looks horrible!! is there something wrong with the boost there? with it dipping etc ,that looks simlar to a prob with the old mk1 1.8T engine that would indicate a dodgy diverter valve or split / crushing turbo pipe. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

ross2280 said:


> For example.. consider this remap graph on a TTS... Torque curve is more linear... From what i know, it has similar upgrades to the APR.. CAI, exhaust, fuel pump..


That cannot be a genuine graph?

The crossover should be at 5252rpm

As to the APR graph, full torque achieved mid range 4500, rather than lower down, different, but probably good fun  The wavyness may just be down to dyno plotting rather than being like that on the road. I dont believe you would feel the up and down of that on road.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > For example.. consider this remap graph on a TTS... Torque curve is more linear... From what i know, it has similar upgrades to the APR.. CAI, exhaust, fuel pump..
> ...


They both have to be on the same scale for that to happen, I also don't understand why we are seeing torque in KG/m and power in Hp? a bit like saying a car is 14feet long and 4323mm wide.

JFI, hp=torque(lbs/feet) x rpm/5252


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry, we use hp, and kg/m for torque sometimes here in greece.. Oh, not my graph by the way, it was posted on a greek forum by a TTS owner with the above mentioned upgrades...


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

ross2280 said:


> Sorry, we use hp, and kg/m for torque sometimes here in greece.. Oh, not my graph by the way, it was posted on a greek forum by a TTS owner with the above mentioned upgrades...


Ross whats that Greek forum ?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

zorpas said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, we use hp, and kg/m for torque sometimes here in greece.. Oh, not my graph by the way, it was posted on a greek forum by a TTS owner with the above mentioned upgrades...
> ...


http://www.audis3.gr/forum/index.php


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks man, looks like its a good forum


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

zorpas said:


> thanks man, looks like its a good forum


yeap, lots of info there if you look through the posts.. its been around for years..


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

ross2280 said:


> JFI, hp=torque(lbs/feet) x rpm/5252


in new money it's: PS=(2∏nt)/60. Where n=engine rotations per min and t=torque in Nm


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

The new tune is great and the power is delivered in such smooth way. About revo vs APR there both great companies but the problem i have with revo is although there aggressive and make good numbers the tune is set to be consistent and will perform the same exact way every time no matter how hot the car and exhaust gasses get. Apr on the other hand compensates for everything it will pull timing if need be and protect the car and turbo.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

When are you planning on running new times Alva?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

i plan on running on pump gas hopefully this friday, and than with my race gas map which makes a very solid amount more power i plan on going back in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

What octane?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

my pump gas map is 93octane and the race gas is 100octane


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Alva....was it your car that Arin is quoting times for?
Also do you have full EMCS?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes that was my car, they had it for 3 weeks to do some r&d and complete the software. The 0-60 was spot on but the 1/4 mile was a bit tricky becaus in Alabama which is where APR is located there was no roads around close by that were flat and long enough but i will go to my local track and i gaurentee my 1/4 mile times will be much better. And sorry but whats emcs?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Alva8193 said:


> Yes that was my car, they had it for 3 weeks to do some r&d and complete the software. The 0-60 was spot on but the 1/4 mile was a bit tricky becaus in Alabama which is where APR is located there was no roads around close by that were flat and long enough but i will go to my local track and i gaurentee my 1/4 mile times will be much better. And sorry but whats emcs?


I'm sure you will and hopefully satisfy some doubters here!
Look forward to them.

EMCS

EMCS is APR's revolutionary patented Enhanced Modular Chipping System. EMCS is an industry leading technology that brings many new features to the automotive enthusiast. This technology was developed exclusively by Audi Performance & Racing, LLC and demonstrates APR's continued commitment to lead the industry with the most technologically advanced products available.

Want chipped mode? Want to be able to switch back to your stock settings? Want a race mode to run 100 octane fuel at the track? How about a valet mode that limits power? EMCS is the lone technology on the market that can give you all of these options. No changing of the chip or ECU is required. These programs are available at the touch of a button.

Other companies have attempted to imitate EMCS with clumsy external switching devices that only replace portions of a "base" calibration. EMCS is still the only Bosch Motronic Engine Management System enhancement that gives the ECU the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data when selecting different programming options. This allows for completely new and independent calibrations for each program selected giving you the best, most powerful and complete Stock Modes, 91, 93 and 100 octane Performance Modes and Valet Modes.

APR's EMCS features and program modes are activated via your OEM cruise control buttons for ease of use and stealth. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal, but will give you the ability to scroll through the programs you have purchased with your APR ECU Upgrade. The procedure is simple and involves only two steps.
How EMCS Works
Step 1

Press and hold the "set" button on your cruise control. After approximately five seconds, the "check engine" light on your dash will begin to blink once per second. This will tell you that you are activating program one. This blinking sequence will continue for approximately five seconds.

After this five second interval, the "check engine" light will begin blinking twice per second. This will indicate that you have activated the second program. This process is continued to access any remaining programs you may have purchased. (three blinks = program three, four blinks = program four).
Step 2

Once you have activated the desired program, simply release the "set" button. The "check engine" light will stop flashing. Turn the ignition key off for 10 seconds, turn the key back on, and you will be locked in that program until you change it again.

It's that simple.
Available Features

APR's EMCS is a truly modular system that allows for future enhancements and features to be added as they are developed without the need for additional hardware. EMCS makes the following advanced features possible:

* Program Switching Enables you to swap between two or more engine programs using the cruise control stalk. All cars have stock and standard chipped program versions available. Valet, race-gas, and other specialty programs are available for most models.
* Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment (FCE/TBA) Fault Code Erase allows you to erase and reset engine related trouble codes without having to use a specialty tool. Throttle Body Alignment allows you to manually perform throttle-body adaptation.
* Security Lockout Prevents unauthorized personnel from accessing EMCS functions. The user may select any 2 to 4 digit security code. The security code is entered using the cruise control buttons.
* Anti-Theft You can render your car immobile to thieves, even if there is an attempt to start the car with your own key!.


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you? I was told that the tt-s is one of the few cars that the stock ecu doesnt have enough space to hold more than 1 map at a time. They gave me a plugin type thing to change maps


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Alva8193 said:


> Do you? I was told that the tt-s is one of the few cars that the stock ecu doesnt have enough space to hold more than 1 map at a time. They gave me a plugin type thing to change maps


No..same story.


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

it stinks but what can ya do about it, apparently the s3 is the same way since there about the same


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone in the UK do APR tuning?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

matthyde83 said:


> Does anyone in the UK do APR tuning?


Yes, they have dealers all over the UK.
APR Europe are based in Manchester.
http://www.goapreu.com/


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
Yes awesome GTi are also the head offices for APR Europe
PLease feel free to get in touch if we can help
Sarah


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Guys
> Yes awesome GTi are also the head offices for APR Europe
> PLease feel free to get in touch if we can help
> Sarah


Hello....bout time.
Can I retire now?


----------



## Awesomejimbo (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome have been APR dealers since 2001 and are now official APR importers. We hold stocks of most hardware products including RSC exhausts, intercoolers and uprated 2.0TFSI fuel pumps. We are in the middle of setting up new dealers and starting a new advertising campaign. APR can offer trial maps for most models except the cars that can only accept single programs. We are offering a 'Fully Loaded ECU' upgrade for the price of a single program at present. This means you will need factory cruise control to switch programs ( this can be retro fitted by most of our dealers) and have the ability to access multiple programs and options including, stock, 95,98, Race fuel and valet modes. The options available on most cars are fault code erase, throttle body align, security lock out and anti theft. These are all accessed via the cars standard cruise control with no additional switches or plug in units required. For people who have warranty concerns, APR's stock program is about the only, completely stock file available. This is the cars original file stored in a spare memory location and when any APR file is selected, the previous file is deleted and the new selection is written to the usable memory location.With the security lock out feature, the selected program cannot be changed without a seurity pin code being entered. Hope this helps!


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

Call me a nugget but i cant find a reference to a TTS tune on the Awsome website.
Like the idea of being able to switch back to factory settings but im sure a good Audi dealer would spot the changes.
Correct me if im wrong please
cheers Neil


----------



## Straight line (Dec 11, 2008)

neillydun said:


> Call me a nugget but i cant find a reference to a TTS tune on the Awsome website.
> cheers Neil


Me neither, I wish website were kept up to date!

Awesome - do you sell the APR 3" downpipe that senator is refering to?

Will the Miltek downpipe bolt right up to my stock cat back?


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

So have we confirmed only one program on the TTs?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I had my mk1 chipped at Awesome with the CC changing progs,,,,,, so i was keen to see what my new mk2 TTS would do ,,, so within a few weeks it was at Awesome while they downloaded my ecu prog ,,, which was then sent to usa ,,, all this was last September , within a few days Andy at awesome contacted me saying that there is a shortage of memory space and you cant have changeable/selectable program download  , but you could have it on the S3 ,,,, just my 2ps and you cant go wrong at Awesome   great guys & girls !!!!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

*rse that's disappointing, might not bother with cruise now


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

2zeroalpha said:


> So have we confirmed only one program on the TTs?


Yes


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

This was posted by APR on QuattroWorld,

"Absolutely undetectable...
Posted by: [email protected] (2668) on 2009-09-24 23:33:20 
Reply 
Share | Report
In chipped mode the only way to detect it is to drive it and feel the power. In stock mode it's totally invisible unless they know how to change programs. With security lockout, you can disable program switching so they have absolutely 100% ZERO indication of chipping. There is nothing they can do to detect the chip".

I'm goin in for the upgrade next week. Hopefully there's enough memory on my ECU.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

09TTSQR said:


> This was posted by APR on QuattroWorld,
> 
> "Absolutely undetectable...
> Posted by: [email protected] (2668) on 2009-09-24 23:33:20
> ...


Arin is referring to an S3 unfotunately.
I have had the remap for eight months and Alva for sometime.
It's not more than one map for either of us.
Refer earlier in this thread


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

neillydun said:


> Call me a nugget but i cant find a reference to a TTS tune on the Awsome website.
> Like the idea of being able to switch back to factory settings but im sure a good Audi dealer would spot the changes.
> Correct me if im wrong please
> cheers Neil


Neil, if something goes wrong Bosch have the forensics to know exactly where the ECU has been.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

This may be a daft question but here goes. Does the anti theft still work on a remapped TTS?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

2zeroalpha said:


> This may be a daft question but here goes. Does the anti theft still work on a remapped TTS?


Certainly not a daft question, but no there is just not enough memory in the TTS's ECU.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

From a forum in the USA..... just to back up what has been said [smiley=bigcry.gif]

" I've been going back & forth on my decision to chip my TTS. In fact, I was on the fence for a while deciding whether or not to do it, when APR had an INCREDIBLE sale on their stage one maps (4 maps + all options!!) it was a deal I couldn't pass up.
Unfortunately, when I was at the performance shop I was told that my TTS was mfg'd with only enough memory to hold one map. (not an extra map, just one) Which meant I could never switch back & forth between stock and the other maps - I especially was interested in the 100 Oct map which puts the HP at 355 (crazy stuff).

I ended up going with the 93 Octane map, and am very impressed - however, still at a loss without all the 'goodies' I was signing up for excited for.

I was told that some TTS' can hold all the maps and some can't - but it's a crap shoot on what you end up with. I'm headed to the track tomorrow and would have loved to have the 355hp map - but oh well.

Has anyone else run into this issue? Are there any fixes in the works?

Thanks,
ectimm

--- ---- ---

09 TTS Ice Silver, Prestige, Silk Nappa, 19" Contact 3's, APR Tuned Stage I

Regina_TT
Member

Offline

Member Since
3-1-2008
68 posts

Regina SK
09 TTS Coupe / 09 Q5 3.2 S Line

Re: TTS chipping issue (ectimm) » « » 11:56 AM 10/8/2009

Pretty much everyone who posts on this forum that had their TTS flashed by APR is in the same boat as you.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4578040


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

*ALL* TTS ECU suffer from this memory limitation. 
This has been known since early this year at least.
I am pretty sure my TTS was the first to receive the APR Stage i remap in March 09 and it was known then.
The S3's ECU apparently does not have the same limitation.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I also understand the TTS is more limited in available memory than the S3.

It can, however (at least mine can) hold at least one additional map. I had the GIAC map with their flash loader which successfully allowed me to switch between standard and giac maps using the flash loader, both maps stored successfully in the flash memory.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I also understand the TTS is more limited in available memory than the S3.
> 
> It can, however (at least mine can) hold at least one additional map. I had the GIAC map with their flash loader which successfully allowed me to switch between standard and giac maps using the flash loader, both maps stored successfully in the flash memory.


Interesting...so why is the APR map that much larger?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I also understand the TTS is more limited in available memory than the S3.
> 
> It can, however (at least mine can) hold at least one additional map. I had the GIAC map with their flash loader which successfully allowed me to switch between standard and giac maps using the flash loader, both maps stored successfully in the flash memory.


PS Do you know your ECU No?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Senator said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I also understand the TTS is more limited in available memory than the S3.
> ...


Sorry no. I presume that is only found out with vagcom, unless it is somewhere I can look physically...?


----------

